
The Raspberry Pi 4's Most Interesting Quirks - ipeev
https://lifehacker.com/the-raspberry-pi-4s-most-interesting-quirks-1835871780/
======
getcrunk
Finally it has more ram. I could care less about the heat/higher power draw

------
Taniwha
bad link

